# Mars Attack Prototype and Prisoner of Castle Mare Buildup at Comic-Con 2012



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Was a little rushed and crowded (BOY was it crowded!), but here are the MA protype and Prisoner buildup at Diamond and Famous Monsters booths respectively. The Mars Attacks dio was on the bottom of a display case and it was a little difficult to get good shots:

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714511_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714554_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714700_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714739_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714854_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714811_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/4/9/0/9/2/2/webimg/589714892_o.jpg


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome, no clear helmut for the martian?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wonder how many people will light up the light pole? The Martian looks nice and the whole things has a good paint job.

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

I was wondering about the helmet too? Also, does anyone know the scale? The Martian paintjob looks great. The victim and the base paintjob just so-so.
Bob


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the gutter and curb. A few leaves, coke can...


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

OK, that sculpt is absolutely diabolical! And I mean that as a complement. Another home run for Moebius!

As for the helmet, it will probably be in the final kit. What we're looking at here is likely a resin copy of the original sculpt. I'm not terribly familiar with resin casting, but it may simply be too difficult to cast up a nice, perfectly clear dome. We may not see the helmet until Moebius gets a test shot back from the factory.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius' Facebook page post mentions that the dome will be in the final kit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Does indeed look diabolically great:thumbsup:

Love the Martians face (obviously a bit different from the film versions) and the melting man.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> OK, that sculpt is absolutely diabolical! And I mean that as a complement. Another home run for Moebius!
> 
> As for the helmet, it will probably be in the final kit. What we're looking at here is likely a resin copy of the original sculpt. I'm not terribly familiar with resin casting, but it may simply be too difficult to cast up a nice, perfectly clear dome. We may not see the helmet until Moebius gets a test shot back from the factory.







It looks slightly rough around the respirator type thing on the front neck area so you could be right. I suppose the helmet will require a different type of tooling to the other parts.


----------



## Dubau (Jun 27, 2012)

GREAT Movie and it looks like a cool looking kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Remember, kids, it's based on the trading cards, NOT the movie.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

It does look pretty cool, and the helmet would be a solid color as it is a prototype and you would not be able to see the martians head thru it if it were in place I would imagine...hence, no helmet.
Too bad there was not a box mockup of the prisoner. I have one on order JUST for the FL box!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just a little disappointed that the base is a single-piece mold (I'd love it if the victim was a separate assembly), but heck, the cool Martian is the point.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah I am not digging the flat 2D base. It sucked on the Aurora Spiderman 40 years ago and it isn't any better now.


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

*ack ack*

ack ack ack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ack


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mr hainey said:


> ack ack ack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ack


(translation: "Don't run...we are your friends!") :tongue:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

mr hainey said:


> ack ack ack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ackack ack


I can see you making the sign of the donut now......lol :wave:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Not that familiar with the movie. 
I do like the kit, but I agree with John P......wish the victim was not molded on the base.


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

If you were hit with an alien death laser you would be moulded to the base too!
We come in peace! (not!)
Ack Ack Ack

Someone smell steak cooking?


----------

